# Domino



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

Domino ( Top Spoats Domino) was struck by lightning 2 months ago
I just started her inder saddle and since her and Dreamer looked exactly alike i was goin to use the pair as parade horses for me and my riding buddy Mr. Bailey

She was a Missouri Fox Trotter and the two were the smoothest pair around...they matched perfectly when they gaited together...

poor Dreamer walked around the pasture for a month or so lookin for her

She was 4











i have an old pic of Dreamer..i need to get recent ones...but the two were beautiful together

He is 5 now


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

im sorry ((hugs))


----------

